# First project using my Nikilift



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My brother in law asked me to make a small table for him, he supplied a "master plan" and some Radiata Pine which he assured me was the best he could find after visiting all the local timber suppliers.
The whole project should have taken little more that half a day to complete however as the timber really should have been cut up and placed in the firewood box it took a great deal longer. The piece for the top had a slight twist and one edge was off square. By the time the jointer and planer had finished their job a half day had come and gone. The piece for the legs had a very torn surface and had things like "not for structural use" printed on it which took a lot of sanding to remove. Amongst the photos. are a couple that show my previous methods of dowelling, non of which will ever be used by me again after using my Nikilift* to rout the dowel holes, it was so simple, fast clean and needed next to no measurements.
*Anyone not familiar with Niki's method of dowelling simply view his/and or my gallery.
Another trauma came about after routing the holes with my new 1/4" up cut spiral bit, I couldn't buy, beg or steal a single 1/4" dowel! 6mm was the nearest.Finally my brother in law found a neighbour, a retired carpenter, who had a single length if 1/4" dowel rod.I've lost the dowelling photos,will be back shortly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Silly me, I found the photos still in the camera download file. I have now ordered two collets, a 1/2">10mm and a 1/2">6mm so I shall also have to buy two new up spiral cutters as am now hooked on dowelling because it has suddenly become so easy and this is all Niki's fault!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My memory appears to have large holes in it, I forgot to post pics. of my previous methods of dowelling, also the pic. of a piece of steel with holes had no explanation, I hereby correct these omissions.
Prior to receiving the 1/4" dowel rod I attempted to reduce 8mm (about 5/16") to 1/4" by tapping them through a series of holes, it actually worked, however each one had a twist, kink or bend, making them useless.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Has anyone ever told you that you do nice work?   

That is a great project and you did some bad wood very proud. I always enjoy looking at your posts and getting new ideas.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

It's beautiful mate

Isn't it so relaxing to know that the joinery is the easiest part in the project, a few "Step on it" and finito...

Today, I made two frames doweled on the router table and not only that it was pleasure but also, it was the shortest stage it the project.

I never used Biscuits to join boards. Do you use them for strength, alignment or both.
I have coffee tables that I made 10 years ago and they are still perfect.

I thought that Australia is already "deep" in the Metric but, it looks like as in UK, both methods are still in use.

About the Radial Arm Saw, I had an idea to make it with Trimmer running in a groove but it was too complicated and I "deleted" it.

Thanks for the pics
Cheers
niki


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Harry. The table turned out great! Thanks for all the photos.

Corey


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Good job Harry! that sure is one tall fence you have on your router table!

Greg


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Harry!

Nice job as always. I wish I had your and Niki's talent and imagination. I tend to try to make everything so bleeping complicated.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All you're kind remarks do inspire me to keep improving and continue making sawdust.
GregW, the tall fence really comes into it's own when for instance I'm routing a lock-mitre on the end of a three foot board as I did a while ago when making a bathroom cabinet with lock-mitre joints. (it was a large cabinet, 3' x 1'6")
Niki, Up to about five years ago I simply glued boards together, then I saw biscuits demonstrated, bought a cheap jointer and have used biscuits ever since. I figure that they can't weaken the joint, possibly even strengthen it, do help in alignment and take next to no time to install.
Now that I'm 100% sober, I realise that last night I didn't give the full explanation of dowelling on the radial arm saw, I hereby correct that omission.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Harry, I can definitely imagine the advantages of having a tall fence like yours. The added support when working with large work pieces would be great...I was just admiring it  

Greg


----------

